# Totes les dies



## Cento

Hola a tothom!
M'ha cridat l'atenció moltes vegades l'ús del plural de "dia" en femení, present en alguns parlars valencians. Així, en algunes parts de la Ribera del Xúquer i a la Vall d'Albaida no és estrany sentir "totes les dies", tot i que diguen "bon dia", "tot el dia" (o "tot lo dia") i "el dia tal".
Fa uns dies, xarrant amb ma mare (del Cabanyal, l'Horta, de tota la vida) va dir "totes les dies..." i "poquetes dies...". L'havia sentida dir la primera altres voltes, però no m'havia adonat mai que també feia servir la segona.
També, en singular, sempre l'empra/l'emprem en masculí: "bon dia!", "quin dia fa!", "el dia de demà", "el dia de Sant Josep..." És a dir, "dia" és sempre masculí però el seu plural s'usa, a vegades, en femení.
Volia preguntar-vos:
Sabeu l'origen d'aquesta "diferència" de gènere entre el singular i el plural? Tenia un ús ambigu més generalitzat antigament?
Sabeu si ocorre amb altres paraules?
Es freqüent en altres zones catalanoparlants?
Gràcies!


----------



## Agró

Aquí no queda ben parat aquest ús en femení.

Mai l'havia sentit, he de dir.


----------



## merquiades

He buscat en el google.cat i he trobat 25.000 entrades amb "totes les dies", com aquesta.  Sembla que és d'un ús freqüent al País Valencià.


----------



## Cento

Ja, Agró, si jo no deia que fóra correcte, ni li lleve raó a eixe bloc. Però a part de l'enllaç que ens deixa Merquiades, que ens remet a un ús peculiar de la llengua, es troben moltes entrades a Google, algunes amb un ús correcte del valencià on de sobte hi apareix un "totes les dies". Jo crec que perquè és d'us molt habitual en gran part del País Valencià. I em té intrigat aquesta "anomalia", el seu origen i si hi ha altres casos semblants.


----------



## germanbz

Cento said:


> Ja, Agró, si jo no deia que fóra correcte, ni li lleve raó a eixe bloc. Però a part de l'enllaç que ens deixa Merquiades, que ens remet a un ús peculiar de la llengua, es troben moltes entrades a Google, algunes amb un ús correcte del valencià on de sobte hi apareix un "totes les dies". Jo crec que perquè és d'us molt habitual en gran part del País Valencià. I em té intrigat aquesta "anomalia", el seu origen i si hi ha altres casos semblants.



A banda de les entrades que es poden trobar a google (aniria jo aspai en l'utilitzación estadística de google com a referent) això que dieu de que es molt habitual al país valencià ho deixaria una miqueta en quarentena (al manco dins del que jo conec). Per eixemple per tota la zona de l'horta l'expressió fonética per causa de l'apitxat es /*tochelsdies*/ que vé de *tots els dies*. Personalment pense que si he sentit per esta zona alguna volta "totes les dies" ha hagut de ser tan poc habitual de no puc enrecordar-la ara.


----------



## Cento

Bé, Germanbz, l'ús molt habitual és "tots els dies", el "normal"; evidentmentment no em vaig expressar bé. El que volia dir és que l'ús de "totes les dies" és més comú del que jo em pensava. Jo l'havia sentit a amics de la Ribera i de la Vall d'Albaida, però ara em sembla més estès.
Les 25.000 troballes de Google (que ja sé que no és un estudi rigorossísim) esdevenen 66.000 si passes pàgines. Probablement hi ha algunes errades d'escriptura i algunes rareses, però me n'he mirat moltes i la gran majoria trobe que són un ús normal de qui les ha escrites (almenys així m'ho semblen). Fins i tot hi ha alguns refranys populars que equivocat o no, interprete com un ús "arrelat".

N'he trobat un parell de Vinaròs, que a mi no m'ho semblen però podrien ser errades d'escriptura; bastants de la Plana Baixa, Camp de Túria i Riberes del Xúquer; moltes de la Costera; i moltíssimes de la Vall d'Albaida, on jo diria que és la forma majoritària de dir "tots els dies". A veure si algú de per allà ens ho pot confirmar o desmentir.

En el valencià apitxat, com bé expliques, quan u diu "tots els dies" sona _'tot∫els 'dies_, però si molt o poc en fa la versió femenina, com jo he sentit, dirà _'totes les 'dies_.
Finalment, he trobat açò, que diu que és una "pronúncia deturpada". No m'aclareix molt però alguna cosa és.
http://www.elpuntavui.cat/noticia/a...tura/357599-pronuncies-deturpades.html?dema=1

Salut!


----------



## ampurdan

Cento said:


> Es freqüent en altres zones catalanoparlants?



Per Girona i Barcelona, no ho he sentit mai.

Potser té alguna cosa a veure que la paraula acabi en "-a" i que "diada" sigui femení...


----------



## Elessar

Com a valencià confirme l'existència de l'ús d'eixe femení en el plural _totes les dies_, que he sentit algunes poques vegades en ma vida. No sabria localitzar-lo geogràficament, si bé per la meua experiència com a parlant diria que no és un ús predominant, almenys en l'Horta de València. En esta comarca, per cert, la gent (especialment la gent major) també diu _tots los dies_ (sovint pronunciat _to[ts] los dies_, on la es i la te poden caure), plural de _tot lo dia_, la qual cosa és un dels pocs exemples vius de l'ús de l'article _lo/los_ en el valencià central.


----------

